# How do you clean your makeup brushes



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 23, 2018)

I didn't even know that you were supposed to do this! Shame on me....Seriously, my 12 year old daughter asked me how to clean her new set and I had zero clue.  Help me look knowledgeable to my preteen, please!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 23, 2018)

I've used baby shampoo and Dr. Bronner's liquid soap in the past. These days I use a solid brush cleanser (beautyblender makes one that's pretty good; recently I've started using one sold at Rite Aid). Any of those will get the job done. Extra virgin olive oil is something other people have used for brush cleaning but I've long been skeptical of that method, personally.

Once I wash mine I hang them upside down to dry (I use a Benjabelle brush tree I got from Beautylish for this), but you/your daughter could just lay them flat. I also add brush guards to some of them to help them retain their shape as they dry.


----------



## peanut (Mar 24, 2018)

I use the brush shampoo from the London Brush Company.  It rinses so easily and comes in several scents. Lavender is my favorite:

Pure Goat Milk Solid Brush Shampoo: English Lavender | LONDON BRUSH COMPANY

It also comes in a Vegan formula. I agree wholeheartedly about the Benjabelle brush tree!


----------



## Crystal Water (Mar 27, 2018)

I use a kind of neutral detergent. it is good, and not expensive. so i can use my brushes many times. And I think it's better to clean them once a month for health.


----------



## stormborn (Mar 29, 2018)

I use the Sephora brand solid brush cleanser. It's basically like a bar soap that comes with a ribbed rubber pad to scrub brushes against. I really like it. Make sure she avoids getting water in the ferrule (the metal bit that attaches the bristles to the handle) and get her to tilt the brushes downward when drying. I usually roll up a towel and angle the brush handles on that, on top of another towel and leave them to dry for a day or two.


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks everyone!  I am going to buy both of us the brush tree and try baby shampoo.  Her birthday is next week so this will be a nice little addition.  I appreciate the input!


----------



## lenchen (Apr 1, 2018)

peanut said:


> *I use the brush shampoo from the London Brush Company.  It rinses so easily *and comes in several scents. Lavender is my favorite:
> 
> Pure Goat Milk Solid Brush Shampoo: English Lavender | LONDON BRUSH COMPANY
> 
> It also comes in a Vegan formula. I agree wholeheartedly about the Benjabelle brush tree!



same here! I love the London brush company! it's my favourite! I like the lemon and the lavender the best!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 4, 2018)

lenchen said:


> same here! I love the London brush company! it's my favourite! I like the lemon and the lavender the best!



I'm currently using the London Brush Company brush shampoo in the Vegan Coconut Milk formula. Can't say enough good things about this product. I prefer solid cleansers. They seem to do a better job at deep cleaning while also conditioning the brushes. They are also better on beauty sponges.


----------

